# My salt bars.



## Soapmaker Man (Jul 18, 2007)

OK, here is a picture of some salt bars I did a few weeks ago.  They cut fairly decent and I get a great creamy, yet bubbly lather from them.  If anyone wants my recipe, just "holler!"

Deep Blue Salty Mariner:






Edited to add;
Hawaiian Pataki






Paul.... :wink:


----------



## tangled_panda (Jul 18, 2007)

Those are really nice!  I would love the recipe if you don't mind sharing!  I haven't played around with Salt Bars.  I did some research on the subject, but their isn't much out there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

Hey I just said somewhere else on here i wanted a recipe.. yeah sure I would like it.. I want to try them again..


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow, they look great! So now I know what salt soaps look like!


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 19, 2007)

Those look delicious!!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks guys!  

OK, here is the recipe I have used several times now.

75% Coconut Oil
12% Shea Butter
8% Sweet Almond Oil
5% Olive or Rice Bran Oil

I scent at a rate of 1 to 1.2 ounces PPO sine the batter heats up to close to 160 to 170 degrees.  Some FO's will burn off a tad in the saponification process.  As for the amount of salt to add.  I use .80 or 80% of the total weights of my oils for the recipe.  Say for example your oils total up to 30 ounces.  You would weigh out 24 ounces of salt to add at light trace to the emulsified batter.  Hand stir or whisk the salt into your emulsified batter by hand only.  If a SB is used....talk about soap on a rope! LOL  The soap will get really hot to the touch.  I use my wood molds and put the top on for insulation.  After 1 hour check to see if the bars are firm enough to cut.  Most times, cutting should be ready in 1 to 1-1/2 hours after pouring.
The salt does take up some room.  This is the way I figure my needed oils.
If you normally use say 30 ounces of oils in your recipe, multiply that by .80 or 80%.  You would use 24 ounces of oils.  Like I mentioned previously, multiply that by .80 or 80% and that is the amount of salt to use.  Run the numbers through a soap calculator like Sooz.  I hope this helps.  I love this recipe.  It is so mild and yet I get great bubbles after a week curing this soap.  I use it within 24 hours though, as it is rock hard.  This bar lasts a long time in the shower.

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## yellowflower (Jul 20, 2007)

OOh, I think i might have to try that. Thanks for sharing your recipe


----------



## Becky (Aug 2, 2007)

What type of salt do you use? They sound great, I would love to give this recipe a try.


----------



## moca (Aug 2, 2007)

Those look great.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks guys! :wink:   I use a combination of Morton's Sea Salt and Kosher Salt.  Sometimes I use Morton's regular table salt too.  The only salt that does not work well in "Salt Bars" are Dead Sea Salts and Epsom's Salt, which is not true salt, and the Dead Sea Salt has too much natural chemicals in it to work consistently, so I've heard.  Hope this helps!
My DW and all my family and the few I've sold to the public...everyone LOVES this bar!  It's about the only one I use in the shower now! LOL

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## SoapEmpress (Aug 19, 2007)

wow, salt bars... i've never heard of them.  they look GREAT!!


----------



## CPSoaper (Aug 21, 2007)

I love the look of that Island Pikaki, Very pretty.  Your salt bars look nice and smooth too and the color is perfect.  I soap AGE's Salty Mariner in soap bars too. It is just the perfect scent for them.  If you ever get a chance, try Southern Soapers Sea Air Sandlewood - it is another good one in salt bars that I just found and behaved better than the SM has ever for me. But any troubles the SM gives me is so worth it since I just love this scent.  

For my salt bars I do;

80% co
10% babassu
10% avocado oil

I use the Ceara salt from Salt Works in combo with regular table salt, or organic gray salt or European sea salt. I use the same amount of salts as i have oils in my recipe.  I wish DSS would work since it would add great label appeal. I've read where one person stated that they diluted the DSS in with their lye solution but when I did that, I still had the same results - no lather and bar that feels kind of like rubber.


----------



## mcleodnaturals (Oct 19, 2007)

*salt soap help!?*

I'm just new to this forum, and I realize this is an old post...BUT... the soap looks amazing and I've never heard of Salt Soaps before.

Do you just make soap like usual using the CP method and then add the salt at trace?  Why is it ready to use so quickly??  Can you make it using the HP method?

I read through the recipe and directions a couple times but I'm still confused!

Thanks for any help anyone can give me!

Kelly


----------



## webstorewebsites (Oct 19, 2007)

WOW!!! What PRETTY salt bars!!! 

mcleodnaturals: I just add my salt at trace, but you have to watch out because sometimes adding the salt will accelerate trace. I cannot answer you're HP question because I never tried it that way. Salt bars are really easy to make and they get hard really fast so you will need to cut them pretty quickly (as soon as they set up while still pretty warm) or else you will be trying to cut a brick.. lol


----------



## moca (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: salt soap help!?*



			
				mcleodnaturals said:
			
		

> I'm just new to this forum, and I realize this is an old post...BUT... the soap looks amazing and I've never heard of Salt Soaps before.
> 
> Do you just make soap like usual using the CP method and then add the salt at trace?  Why is it ready to use so quickly??  Can you make it using the HP method?
> 
> ...


I have made about 10 batches using the HP method and they have turned out great.  I just add the salt after it has finished cooking in the crock pot.


----------



## mcleodnaturals (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks for the tips on HP!
I'll have to give it a try this week and see how it goes!
Kelly


----------



## edco76 (Oct 24, 2007)

Dude! That is awesome. I am so gonna try that.


----------

